# bulking diet



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

hi, guys! right now i am 180lbs, 5,6. i wanna gain more 20lbs. train 4 days a week. here comes my diet, how do you think?

meal1: 200 grams chicken breast, 3 pieces of toasts, one banana

training

meal2: 5 egg whites, 120 grams complex carbs

meal3: 200 grams beef 120 grams white rice 50 grams veg

meal4: 5 egg whites, 4 pieces of toasts

meal5: same with meal 4

maybe a training

meal6: 120 grams complex carbs, 100 grams shrimp(or chicken breast)

any advice warmly welcomed


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

what are the totals? how many cals you consuming

how much carbs protein fats?


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

i almost don't count the total calories, because i feel counters provided by some website is not precise. i just feel these foods i take make me full. by the way, i almost take no fat except fat from lean meat.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

To be honest *itcanbetrue*, that looks like a "cutting" diet. And even if you have little faith in calory counting, I'd still give it a try. You need, as you probably know, to exceed your maintenance calorific intake in order to put on bulk. Take your weight in pounds and multiply it by 14. This will give you some idea of your maintenance weight in daily calories. You will need to add about 500 extra per day to gain bulk.

See what you think of this website for calories:-

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories/calorie_counter.htm

and here for carbs:-

http://www.feelingok.co.uk/carbcounter.asp?


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks man. how you kill the feelings of stomache bloated, i mean so bloated that almost you want to vomit. is that bound to be a part of bulking?


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

itcanbetrue said:


> thanks man. how you kill the feelings of stomache bloated, i mean so bloated that almost you want to vomit. is that bound to be a part of bulking?


not sure how much fibre you are consuming but if eating alot

this can cause bloating


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

as far as i know, fiber is mainly from vegetables, i ate 50 grams veg at most a day.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

itcanbetrue said:


> as far as i know, fiber is mainly from vegetables, i ate 50 grams veg at most a day.


nope!!

so in your diet you say you have 3toast if its wholegrain/brown bread

its got fibre init

when u say you have complex carbs not sure what carbs you are having

but for example if you are having brown rice/ oats fibre in there too

i would read up more on nutrition, you can find loads of info on this site


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

mate - you say 120g of carbs in the meals, is this the weight before or after cooking.

I find that 120g of cooked rice equates to about 50g before cooking. That is not very much for your weight and goals. I eat that and I am cutting (if cooked weight)!

Also, if you are finding those meals hard why not split them down and eat 7 times a day.

What about PWO????? If you were to add a whey and glucose shake in there then that would increase your macro values.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

not eating no where near enough cals...also you need to count the cals otherwise how do you know if your eating enough or too much?

1.5g - 3g protein per lb of bodyweight

3-5g of carbs per ib of bodyweight

fats stick to between 50g to 80g a day from good fat sources.


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

greg fear said:


> nope!!
> 
> so in your diet you say you have 3toast if its wholegrain/brown bread
> 
> ...


i guess it is near to wholegrain. my complex carbs are composed of toasts, white rice, corn , potato and oatmeal. seemingly i take less count of fibre, is there any method to guarantee the amount of cabs without too much fiber?


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

leeston said:


> mate - you say 120g of carbs in the meals, is this the weight before or after cooking.
> 
> I find that 120g of cooked rice equates to about 50g before cooking. That is not very much for your weight and goals. I eat that and I am cutting (if cooked weight)!
> 
> ...


the oatmeal' amount is before cooking.

i would love to try anything may help.

pwo is expensive and not sure whether it is real or not. i have no access to it.


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

shorty said:


> not eating no where near enough cals...also you need to count the cals otherwise how do you know if your eating enough or too much?
> 
> 1.5g - 3g protein per lb of bodyweight
> 
> ...


i am gonna try the upper sites. thanks


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

pwo is post work out shake. consisting of whey and a quick acting carb. Mate, if you want to be gaining then this is quite importnant to you. Not expensive at all.


----------



## itcanbetrue (Jun 20, 2008)

leeston said:


> pwo is post work out shake. consisting of whey and a quick acting carb. Mate, if you want to be gaining then this is quite importnant to you. Not expensive at all.


it is a totally different story in China.


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah mate you need to know your calorie intake otherwise its just a guessing game.

Someone else posted this link on another thread which helped me a lot:

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

It works out how many calories you need to eat to maintain your current weight, then you add as others have said another 500 cals to that to put on (it says) a pound a week.

I then made a list of common foods i eat and how many calories they hold per weight. That way you can plan a diet which you know will make you gain weight. Before i did all this it turns out i was eating about 1000 calories less than i needed, no wonder ive been the same weight for months! duh.

Its handy to know how many calories something simple like a banana has as you can scoff 2 or 3 of them through the day as a snack which all adds to your intake!


----------

